
Git Work Flow For Rails Developers - _pius
http://vinsol.com/blog/2009/07/24/git-work-flow-for-rails-developers/
======
moe
There has been a better article of this kind not so long ago:

[http://reinh.com/blog/2009/03/02/a-git-workflow-for-agile-
te...](http://reinh.com/blog/2009/03/02/a-git-workflow-for-agile-teams.html)

It describes effectively the same workflow, but with more background.

------
jseifer
This is good advice. One thing I prefer that's different from the article is
squashed merges from a branch I've been working on, that makes it really easy
to undo any changes. The syntax is easy, also: git merge --squash branchname

~~~
inklesspen
Doesn't that destroy history, though?

~~~
jrockway
Sort of. It's still in the reflog.

But anyway, if you are only squashing to make reverts easier, get comfortable
with the reflog. You can do your operations normally and revert them with the
help of "git reflog" and the usual "git reset" invocation.

------
erlanger
In case any other Rails devs expect domain-specific info here:

> Although I mention “Rails” in the title of this post, the work-flow I define
> below is not “Rails” specific and can be applied to any project where
> multiple deployment branches need to be maintained.

Nice little intro to git workflows, but the title's deliberately misleading.

